# [SOLVED] Bios supervisor mode



## Anakin SW (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,
I have an Acer Aspire 4520 with a BIOS version v1.3620
I need to change the boot order to make the CDROM run first, but i can't, because of i can't select nothing, the keys F5 and F6 are not working in the boots list, the boot menu is disabled and the key F9 ist not working. In the boots list part says, "all items on this menu cannot be modified in user mode", so i want to change in a supervisor mode, if i can't do this, is there a way that i can take to completely erased my hard drive and reinstall again my operating system?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

Are you using a USB keyboard? If so you may need to use a PS/2 style keyboard to get into the bios, the Bios functions are not in the windows installation on the hard disk.


----------



## Anakin SW (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

I'm using my laptop's keyboard, but this is not working, for almost all makes a beep.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

Then lets move you over to the laptop forum.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

can you enter the bios usually by the 

del

f1

f2

key


----------



## Anakin SW (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

I can enter the Bios with F2, but i can't change the boot order.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

is it asking for a password


----------



## Anakin SW (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

NO, i just can't select nothing. I was thinking in install my HD in another computer and fix it in that second computer and then re-install it in my laptop again. It will fix my problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

reset the cmos


----------



## Anakin SW (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

How can i do that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## Anakin SW (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

thank you, now i can change the boot order, but now i have another problem, my CD-ROM drive is not working, so i want to read the files i need by an USB stick but when i do that an error messange appear on the screen, how can i fix this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

What is the Error listed in the error message?


----------



## Anakin SW (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

Thank you, finally my laptop is working, that error was because my Flash drive was not bootable, so i make it bootable.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios supervisor mode*

glad you have it sorted


----------

